# Should I Cut My Steerer Tube?



## LouisVuitton (Aug 31, 2009)

When do I know that I should cut down my steerer tube? I know I need to be flexible to a certain extent to maintain that position how would I guage how much flexibility I need to ride with my handlebars lower? 

Does riding with the lower position put more strain on a rider's back?


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Before cutting anything, unless you have a special stem that says not to put spacers above it (these are few and far between, the "exceptions to the rule") you should lower your stem and ride like that for a week or two. See how it feels and only after that should you make a decision about cutting your steer tube.

If you can ride 3+ hours and not have a hurting back, as well as use the drops regularly then your bars are not too low. Again, make an adjustment, ride with it, and then figure out if you want to make it permanent.


----------



## LouisVuitton (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan. I will definitely try that out. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Couple of comments:
First, The low, low position is not all it's cracked up to be. Comfort will allow to go longer and ride faster than discomfort and "aero". Plus, if you really need aero (like trying to go downhill fast-fast), you get in the drops, bend your elbows and you can get as aero as you want, assuming you don't want to go lower than your nose on the handlebars.

Second, if you cut it to your own preferences, you should leave ~10 or so mm above the stem. First, it really doesn't look all that bad and seems to be more and more common for people to have a moderate amount of spacers above the stem.... because..... if/when you sell the bike, steer tube length can add some real value, or at least more sale-ability to the frameset.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

For carbon steerer tube equipped forks, a spacer above the stem is dependent on the manufacturer of the fork. Some recommend a spacer above the stem, other do not require it. Fuji for instance uses a compression plug that has a metal lip that goes over the top of the steerer tube, there by negating the need for a spacer above the stem. Same with Specialized if utilizing their compression plug.

Play with the position of the stem and handle bar height before cutting anything. You might find that having the stem bottomed out on the headset is not ideal for you, and if you slam it down and cut the steerer tube and don't like it, you'll be buying a new fork.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Camilo said:


> The low, low position is not all it's cracked up to be. Comfort will allow to go longer and ride faster than discomfort and "aero"..


I find a lower stretched out position works better for my back. Tops of my bars are 8.5 cm below the top of my saddle. And I often use the drops too. I'm thinking of going lower. The only downside so far is more weight on my hands. I tried higher and my back would get sore and stiff on rides over 30 miles. The only way to know what works for you is to try different positions and give each a fair shot before deciding.

If you use an angled stem, flipping it one way to make significant changes in bar height without changing the spacer stack.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

looigi said:


> I find a lower stretched out position works better for my back. Tops of my bars are 8.5 cm below the top of my saddle. And I often use the drops too. I'm thinking of going lower. The only downside so far is more weight on my hands. I tried higher and my back would get sore and stiff on rides over 30 miles. The only way to know what works for you is to try different positions and give each a fair shot before deciding.
> 
> If you use an angled stem, flipping it one way to make significant changes in bar height without changing the spacer stack.


Truly. Comfort is the key and whatever position gives it to you will be the fastest.


----------

